
Headless Chrome in Google Cloud Functions: Go Runtime - nyggy
I have seen articles about puppeteer with node 8 and headless chrome. Earlier examples talk about how chrome is now bundled in the base images when using the node 8 runtime. I use [chromedp](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chromedp&#x2F;chromedp) and I tried using it in a go runtime with cloud functions but it was unable to find chrome. Really trying to not have a micro-service running a un-sandboxed chrome in the cluster.
======
randomchars
Hey! We faced a similar issue. We wanted to use Headless chrome in Cloud
Functions, but with python, not go.

In the end, we ended up going with Cloud Run instead. It allows you to use an
arbitrary docker image, so you can just bundle chrome in there. Le me know if
you need some pointers with that, my email is in my profile!

------
2rsf
what's the question here ?

~~~
nyggy
Just looking for suggestions on how to deploy headless chrome. I want to use
go and I don't want it in the cluster. It will be mostly idle but very
important once needed. I don't want to assign compute resource to it in my
cluster and I don't want to use it un-sandboxed in the cluster. I have seen
the seccomp option and the configurations here
([https://github.com/Zenika/alpine-
chrome/blob/master/chrome.j...](https://github.com/Zenika/alpine-
chrome/blob/master/chrome.json)). The config solves the no-sandboxing issue
but like I said, it will mostly be an idle thing and I don't want to worry
about whether its healthy in the cluster.

~~~
theworld572
I think this might be what you're looking for?

[https://www.browserless.io/](https://www.browserless.io/)

